# UZBEK from Egypt



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello

2 young black UZBEK pigeons from my birds

hope you like it

http://pigeon-photos.blogspot.com/2011/02/uzbek-pigeons-from-egypt.html

Best Regards
Mahmoud


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Their beauties! Thanks for sharing!

I hope things are going good in Egypt now!!*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank you Rackerman

I'm happy that you like the birds

Now in Egypt the life is going to be better & we are working hard to build a new society


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

egpigeon said:


> Thank you Rackerman
> 
> I'm happy that you like the birds
> 
> Now in Egypt the life is going to be better & we are working hard to build a new society


*Thats GREAT! I wish the best for your Country!*


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Thank U my Dear Friend


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I love them!


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your Uzbeks are lovely. I just learned about them for the first time in January and now there are a couple in my loft that belong to a friend of mine. They just hatched a baby a couple of weeks ago. Do you fly yours?

Margaret


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Margarret said:


> Your Uzbeks are lovely. I just learned about them for the first time in January and now there are a couple in my loft that belong to a friend of mine. They just hatched a baby a couple of weeks ago. Do you fly yours?
> 
> Margaret


Hello Margarret

that's a good news about you

I don't fly my Uzbek pigeons, i keep them in a big cages


----------

